# I got nominated for an ecig award...



## Xhale (5/12/14)

Worst I can go right now is come in 5th place

Every year in the UK they run the ecigclick awards, with loads of categories (best atty, best new mod, best juice....BEST BLOG)....and my small place on the internet got a nomination Woop!

So, if you feel like helping a brother out (but even more, if you have ever read anything I wrote and it helped) please vote for me here
http://www.ecigclick.co.uk/e-cig-awards-2014-polls/

I'm under "Best Informational ecig blog" as "Verns Vapes"... I didnt even know I got nominated until late last night, so stoked right now!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/14)

Xhale said:


> Worst I can go right now is come in 5th place
> 
> Every year in the UK they run the ecigclick awards, with loads of categories (best atty, best new mod, best juice....BEST BLOG)....and my small place on the internet got a nomination Woop!
> 
> ...



Congrats @Xhale 
That is a fantastic achievement
I have voted for you
Hope it goes well. 

And thanks for all the contributions on ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (5/12/14)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/12/14)

Done lets see if you can beat Taste your Juice with Ecigssa backing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## montezuma (5/12/14)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt (5/12/14)

One more vote headed your way bud...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (5/12/14)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (5/12/14)

baie dankie almal!!


----------



## rogue zombie (5/12/14)

Nice to see the iStick leading the way there too.

Best of luck Verns Vapes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (5/12/14)

another vote added for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/12/14)

Sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (5/12/14)

done


----------



## BigGuy (5/12/14)

Done


----------



## Derick (5/12/14)

Done, you're currently 2nd


----------



## Riddle (5/12/14)

And done... not too far behind from taste your juice.


----------



## Xhale (5/12/14)

Second is a nice place to be actually. Taste your juice is a very good blog. I wouldnt feel bad losing to the orange american.

Thanks to all who have voted, if I get to #1 I will do the whole youtube celebratory thing in Vaalie speak with English sub-titles.(and a plug for this forum)
and thats going to be funny as hell because I havent spoken Afk in years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (5/12/14)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Pravs (5/12/14)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (5/12/14)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/12/14)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/12/14)

And voted... good luck and well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/14)

Done and good luck bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/14)

One more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/12/14)

And done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (5/12/14)

awesome guys..seriously awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/14)

Go for it @Xhale 
You do us proud!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/12/14)

Vote casted, good luck mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (5/12/14)

And one more from me...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (5/12/14)

done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 360twin (5/12/14)

Me too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JaxxGTA (5/12/14)

And another! Good Luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tomcat (6/12/14)

+1, hope we all get you to the top.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (6/12/14)

count me in 
http://vernsvapes.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (6/12/14)

Done, good luck bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

